# Come and post :)



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

you can put picture to.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

hola whats up?


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

yay I have 214 carrots!!! Im excited!


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

I only have 156


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

but im gonna get more


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

where do you find so many?


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

idk they just pop up...


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

ohhh guess what! I saw the flames in the fire


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

oh cool.. so u gonna ride domino in the gymkhana?


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

what??? Haha


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh do you know the rileys? the one with the apple ochards in oak glen, rebecca, emma, and jordan are all in 4h. They had to evacuate....


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Idk yet....


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

really? Thats sad


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

HEY! For everyone that knows about ferrets, please go to my forum and read it and tell me what you think because I have a sick one and I dont want him to die. =(


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Ya i know!!!!!!


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

How is whitee?


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

is he getting any better?


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

or worse


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

OMG! Guess what I did ALL day! Clean! Its so not like me! I had to clean the entire ferret cage, my entire room, the bathroom, and the horses waters and stalls in like 2 hours and it was over 100 degres!


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

I cleaned the bird and turtle tank...AMAZING HUH


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

He isnt as dizzy cause we are giving him sugar and medicine. oh guess what!


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Haha if people are wondering what were talking about...Just join in


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

ewh those smell!


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

What????


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

guess what!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

my dad isnt going to pay for the surgery for whitee =-(


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

How is that a good thing. Thats sad.... guess whats are usally good


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

it sucks! but i think whitee will live without it...


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

not always! i say guess what when i am saying bad news too


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

but if hes suffering thats sad


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

brb for like 5 min....


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

ugh im so confused!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

kk. and the vet didnt say he was suffering.


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Im back.....


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

But if he cant walk straight and hes drooling...


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

ugh! my brother just got a trambone!! Its so loud and annoying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

nah, thats just sometimes when he is out of it.


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Haha...Why would ge get that....


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

YAY i found a carrot!!! Haha


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

cool. idk. how many posts before we go up a level?


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

I dont know. But im at 200 something


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

ugh stupid michael is annoying


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

im at 188 =)


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

HAHA for you. What was that website called?


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Did you ever find out?


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

I hate how you have to wait 30 seconds to make another post!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

ugh michael keeps calling his trambone baby


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

hhaaa...whats the website called


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

its blibs.com oh i know about that 30second thing


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

does it work?


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

it takes forever!!!!


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

what does? the website?


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

yup and i can find the pics.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

cant? or can?


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

yay what


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

can find them. CAN


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

idk really, just felt like sayin yay!


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Yay!!!!!


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

ok?.....


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

ugh yuacky laundry


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

this is 7 pages!


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Wowowowowowowo


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

ew laundry


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

laundry is done. oh crap!!!!!!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

I have homework. oh well its only 20 problems.....


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Does this show up?


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

ugh i dont wanna go to school =(


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

AH i think i have homework to!!!! did the picture show up?


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

ya. whered you make that?


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

my dad said i have to get off soon =(


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

blibs


look at this one...haha


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

NOOOO DONT LEAVEEEEEEEe


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

look it movies


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

***moves


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

haha i knew it was a good site! what type of picture fprmat did you save it with?


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

im just coping and pasting...its easy


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

*format


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

oh. ok well i gtg. text me =)


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

k bye bye


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

dang thoes pictures all change to the same picture...even thought there differnt


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

imma make one right now


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

does it show up?


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

thats cool. Im gonna make another one


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

woahhhh...Haha


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

so is anyone on?


----------

